# She's gone



## Poka_Doodle (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm sad to say yesterday that a very important woman passed away. Joey Feek was an amazing country singer that had a duo with her husband. In November she entered hospice after a battle with cervical cancer.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm sorry!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 5, 2016)

Very sad


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 6, 2016)

Sorry to hear


----------



## LukeMeister (Mar 6, 2016)

That's sad.


----------

